# Stretched screw holes in aluminum patio frame



## Dennisrl (Jan 30, 2017)

My screen frame where the door closed attached to the frame.

During the last hurricane it rocked back and forth and stretched the screw holes.

I tried filling it with the steel JB weld but the aluminum is bent up and I don't think will take. 

I'm going to try it anyway but think at best it will very very temporarily fix it.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2017)

Just go up one size screw, if you have 1/4" go to 5/16 or 3/8" Or drill right thru and use a nut and bolt.

And  to the site.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 31, 2017)

Or see if some plastic anchors will hold.


----------



## Dennisrl (Jan 31, 2017)

I definitely don't want to drill through it just yet. As an absolute last resort maybe. Otherwise it will bother my ADHD.

My first though it bigger screws. I'm going to try that when I buy a new door closer.



The frame itself is bent up as well. Any idea on how to flatten that out? It's both pulled out and indented. I'm hoping and thinking a new door closer will hide most if it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2017)

Dennisrl said:


> I definitely don't want to drill through it just yet. As an absolute last resort maybe. Otherwise it will bother my ADHD.
> 
> My first though it bigger screws. I'm going to try that when I buy a new door closer.
> 
> ...



The new closer will come with that end piece but you may have to drill it out to take the bigger screws.
Can you post a picture of the door where it wants to be straightened.
I guess you did, that piece should be replaced.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 31, 2017)

Your JB Weld job is giving me ADHD. 

I would just pick a new location to mount it a half inch over drill some pilot holes and screw it on. 

A block of wood and a hammer will straighten that mount up. And if you have a driver for your drill that size those screws are self drilling and tapping.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 31, 2017)

https://youtu.be/sz2yZNqGNqo

A cleaner installation with this.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 31, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> https://youtu.be/sz2yZNqGNqo
> 
> A cleaner installation with this.



That is what they call an eloquent solution.  :thbup:


----------



## Dennisrl (Jan 31, 2017)

The repair job was really only meant to be one coat. That crap was thicker than I expected and extremely hard to manipulate into the holes.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 31, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> That is what they call an eloquent solution.  :thbup:



I have one tucked away in a storage cabinet and always forget its there...&#128561;


----------



## kok328 (Jan 31, 2017)

Old dog I don't know how many times I've forgotten or can't find something and I have and go out and buy it. 
Old age is B. 
Hammer down the bumps and run a screw into the indents and pull on the screw. Kind of like pulling a dent out of you car.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't remember forgetting anything.:rofl:


----------



## frodo (Feb 20, 2017)

LOL....I am not going to do it.
I have been looking at the title for 2 weeks,  I am getting week.


----------

